# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  SZARY - ZIELONY STOLEC, zawroty głowy :-(

## Pinezka998

Wczoraj zauwazylam ze moj stolec zmienil zabarwienie. Polowa byla normalna ale druga polowa byla POPIELATA. W sumie nie bardzo sie tym przejelam ale dzis po powrocie z zakupow i wyproznieniu sie zobaczylam ze moj stolec jest CIEMNO SZARY! Nastepna wizyta w toalecie "pokazala" ze stolec jest CIEMNO SZARY jednak wpada w ZIELEŃ. Stolec ma normalna konsystencje , niejest twardy ani zbyt luźny...

Zaczelam sie troche denerwowac bo:

- ogolnie mam problemy z wyproznieniem bo chodzilam ze stolcem co 2/3 dni a dzis już bylam trzy razy,
- od jakiś 3 tygodni góra od  4 mam uporczywe zawroty głowy, nawet po wejściu do sklepu muszę się szybko "ewakuować" bo czuję , że zaraz się przewróce. Ogólnie w głowie kręci mi sie prawie caly czas :-/ I niewiem czy to ma cos wspolnego z tym stolcem...
- Przedwczoraj mialam dziwne bole w brzuchu - raz w podbrzuszku a raz z lewej i z prawej strony. Trwaly kilka sekund i minęly. Dodatkowo czulam takie jakby "przelewanie" jak podczas biegunki.

Nie jestem na diecie i ogolnie nie zmienilam swojego jedzenia. Nie zazywam lekow i z tego co sobie przypominam nie jadlam nic co mogloby zabarwic stolec...

Od zawsze mam problemy z zoladkiem - to fakt. 
Mam wrzody ale "odpukac" nie daja o sobie znac od roku. 
Do tego przewlekle zapalenie zoladka ale tez jakos od roku lepiej sie czuje.
Dwa lata temu w gastroskopii wyszla mi przepuklina rozworu przelykowego...
Dodam ze mam 23 lata...

Troche sie martwie tymbardziej ze u mnie w miescie ciezko dostac sie do lekarza (mama rejestrowala sie tydzien temu 30.04 a dopiero dzis 8.05 miala wizyte). Nie chce czekac i mysle ze zrobilabym badania na swoj koszt zeby nie zwlekac bo niewiem co to moze byc...

Moze ktos spotkal sie z czyms takim ???

Wie czy to cos powaznego? Czego objawami moga byc zawroty glowy i zmieniony stolec?
A moze jakis LEKARZ jest tutaj i moze powiedziec jakie badania zorbic  :Frown:

----------


## Patryk86

Szary stolec może, ale nie musi, sugerować problemy z pęcherzykiem żółciowym lub wątrobą, np. utrudnionym wypływie żółci do przewodu pokarmowego w przebiegu kamicy pęcherzyka żółciowego, stanach zapalnych tego narządu.
Sugerują to również bóle w nadbrzuszu.
Można wykonać USG jamy brzusznej i oznaczyć enzymy: AST, ALT, GGTP oraz bilirubinę.

----------


## Pinezka998

Chyba musze isc do lekarza...
Zaczelo mnie bolec w lewym boku pod zebrem i mam nudnosci ;(

----------


## Pinezka998

Zrobilam dzis badania:

Morfologia w normie 
OB 7/20 
Bilirubina 10.01
ASPAT 18.63
ALAT 36.27

Mocz tez w porzadku

----------


## Patryk86

Jeżeli bilirubina jest podana w umol/l, to wyniki są w normie.
Bóle w lewym podbrzuszu mogą być związane z chorobą wrzodową i zapaleniem żołądka, o którym Pani pisze.
Tym bardziej, że teraz w okresie wiosennym część ludzi ma zaostrzenie objawów.
Może warto poprosić lekarza o skierowanie na gastroskopię i kolonoskopię, lub chociaż sigmoidoskopię, jeżeli nie były od dawna wykonywane.

----------

